# EPS - 3 days Now!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

With three days left to the 3 month grace period for the European Protected Species - have you made your voice heard?

For the keepers of non EPS species, did you write off, did you voice your own views to this piece of legislation?

I heard that DEFRA were now going to be reviewing the EPS legislation, which we hope will mean that they may consider if not permit the granting of some sort of cover for all keepers of EPSpecies, let us all hope this is true.

For whilst it may be legislation that covers species you may not have, if this goes through, policeable or not - [well until the first prosecution anyways], what is to say that they may not in our immediate futures start to review species that non EPS keepers have, eh?

If that should happen, will you all be looking for support from your fellow keepers?

Would you expect it, if they suddenly declared that Corn snakes were illegal, or Pythons and Boas, mmm?

Did the box idea to museums become actioned?

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am not aware of the box idea going any further than jsst that, an idea.

I did send of the relevant letters to the right people but never even got a standard "thanks for writing to us blah blah blah" reply.

Has anyone else heard anything more?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well today is the 21st November 2007. The grace period ends at midnight tonight.

I wonder what the future will hold on this little gem?

R


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I would have thought not many will want to talk about thier animals for fear of action.

Still so many un answered questions, and of course the apparant in ability to answer them.

This wont raise its head until some poor keeper gets clobbered and has to fight it in court.

I personally have had no replies to any of my questions to any interested group so am in the dark.


----------

